# Stylish Projector Headlights with DRL tubes and LED Halo are now available for Altima



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Finally you can dress up your Nissan Altima with built-in DRLs and Halo ring headlights!
Such options were only available for premium sedans from Audi, BMW, Mercedes etc, but thanks to Spyder – now it is available for your Altima!

Check out what would it cost you to get these lights and see other details here: Nissan Altima Aftermarket Headlights at CARiD.com

They look fantastic and visible even in daylight.

- Bright Halo and DRL lights will make your vehicle more conspicuous.
- Sharper, more focused beam increases driving safety.
- Thoroughly tested to ensure operation and completely sealed to prevent moisture from being trapped inside.
- Meets ISO 9000 and 9002 quality standards. Approved by the SAE. Meets DOT regulations and compliant with FMVSS 108.
- Direct replacement with your stock lights.

*Fits 4 door Sedans 2010, 2011 and 2012*

We have them in few color options:

Spyder® - Black Halo Projector Headlights with Light Tube DRL




Spyder® - Chrome Halo Projector Headlights with Light Tube DRL



What do you think: which color option would be the best for Altima and why?


----------

